# select auf nicht numerisch bei mySQL



## Sprint (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine mySQL Tabelle, bei dem ein Feld sowohl mit Text als auch mit einer Zahl (timestamp) bestückt sein kann. Jetzt muß ich darauf filtern, daß in diesem Feld KEINE Zahl drin steht. Gibt es da die Möglichkeit, ähnlich wie in PHP mit is_nan oder is_numeric zu selectieren, oder muß ich jeden Datensatz auslesen und dann prüfen, was in dem Feld steht?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## kalle123456 (22. Oktober 2008)

```
select * from tabelle where spalte REGEXP ".[a-zA-Z]+$"
```

Gibt alle Datensätze zurück wo "spalte" keine Zahl enthält.


----------



## Sprint (22. Oktober 2008)

Genau das wars. Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## kalle123456 (22. Oktober 2008)

Beachte aber bitte das "spalte" in diesen Fall nur aus Buchstaben oder Zahlen bestehen kann. Ansonsten musst du den regulärer Ausdruck noch um die möglichen Sonderzeichen erweitern.


----------



## Sprint (22. Oktober 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> Beachte aber bitte das "spalte" in diesen Fall nur aus Buchstaben oder Zahlen bestehen kann. Ansonsten musst du den regulärer Ausdruck noch um die möglichen Sonderzeichen erweitern.



In dem Fall sind es wirklich nur "normale" Zeichen, aber danke für den Hinweis. Wer weiß, wann ich das mal wieder brauchen kann.


----------

